# Private Message



## Youngfun

本帖子为之前lamm开的这个帖子的扩展引申⋯⋯

所有的Senior Member（100个回帖以上）都可以参与WR论坛的中文翻译，包括修改现有的翻译。如果有时间，有耐心，有兴趣而且比较了解中文的论坛术语的话⋯⋯
只要点一下页底的Please come to translate a few forum phrases for everybody's benefit.
我刚才看了一下这一页关于Private Messages的翻译，并且修改了一些条文。
不知道以前哪个用户翻译的，有些词条翻译得很混乱，有些句子不通顺（虽然我修改后的翻译也不算是完美的）。
比如另外那个帖子里，lamm说的Private messages，有时候翻译成“讯息”，有时候“短信”，有时候“信息”，有时候“消息”，有时候“悄悄话”，等等。
我统一把所有的Message翻译成“信件”，把所有的Private Message翻译成“私信”。
如果谁有更好的翻译，当然可以去修改。我只修改了PM的第2页，还有很多内容等着中国用户去翻译⋯⋯
还有，Private Message Receipt 和 Read Receipt 按我的理解，就是有的人发了信件以后，要求对方确认一下是否读了没。
我不知道怎么翻译，暂时翻译成了“私信收据”和“阅读收据”。
不过这种翻译有点难，不但没有语境（context），而且有些句子中文和英文的顺序不同，但是翻译页面不允许颠倒顺序，所以只能用别的更啰嗦的方式表达。
比如：英语“Replied to Paul”，中文应该是“已给Paul回复”。
但是只让翻译“Replied to”。不让把后面的用户名夹在中间。
所以我的翻译很罗嗦：“已给以下用户回复：”。似乎中文不能说：“已回复给Paul”⋯⋯
如果把原来英文的“Replied to”改成“Replied to {1}”就好办了，就可以翻译成“已给{1}回复”。
你们有别的意见吗？我准备在这个帖子 forum interface translations 跟老板（）反映一下⋯⋯


----------



## Razzle Storm

我冒昧提出一些建议：

Private messages在人人网和facebook上分别为站内信和站内信息，我觉得两种均可采用。

至于回复的问题，是否可以直接写“已回复Paul"？ 中文里的“回复”现在好像可以直接做动词，对吗？例如：“你回复他，说。。。”或“我已经回复了他的信。”


----------



## AquisM

Sounds fine to me, although I would say what Youngfun has put is correct too. Your way of putting it does sound a bit like English lexicon, even though it is correct, whereas Youngfun's sounds definitely Chinese. You understand what I mean?

还有我觉得这个句子比较怪。
{1} contains {2} messages. You have {3} messages stored, of a total {4} allowed.
{1}包含 {2}短信，你有{3}等待短信。{4}是其中被许可的。

我认为这比较好一点：
你已经储存了{3}个短信，最多可以储存{4}个。
这比刚才的更接近原本英文的意思。

可是我对这些中文的网络词汇不太熟悉，所以我想你们看过以后才把它打进去。你们认为呢？


----------



## YangMuye

Read Receipt译成“签阅”吧。或者“收悉”“已阅”“阅毕”等动词表达。
Private messages译成“私信”就好。“站内信”和“站内信息”听起来怪怪的。
“已经回复~”、“已复~”都可以。回复可以做动词。


----------



## Youngfun

Razzle Storm said:


> 我冒昧提出一些建议：
> 
> Private messages在人人网和facebook上分别为站内信和站内信息，我觉得两种均可采用。
> 
> 至于回复的问题，是否可以直接写“已回复Paul"？ 中文里的“回复”现在好像可以直接做动词，对吗？例如：“你回复他，说。。。”或“我已经回复了他的信。”



我觉得“站内信”很好！虽然我也用人人网，当时没想出！有时间的话，你可以去修改一下翻译。

我不太确定是不是可以那样说，等等别的用户的意见吧。



AquisM said:


> Sounds fine to me, although I would say what Youngfun has put is correct too. Your way of putting it does sound a bit like English lexicon, even though it is correct, whereas Youngfun's sounds definitely Chinese. You understand what I mean?
> 
> 还有我觉得这个句子比较怪。
> {1} contains {2} messages. You have {3} messages stored, of a total {4} allowed.
> {1}包含 {2}短信，你有{3}等待短信。{4}是其中被许可的。
> 
> 我认为这比较好一点：
> 你已经储存了{3}个短信，最多可以储存{4}个。
> 这比刚才的更接近原本英文的意思。
> 
> 可是我对这些中文的网络词汇不太熟悉，所以我想你们看过以后才把它打进去。你们认为呢？



Thank AquisM .
I understand, I also often write sentences in Chinese with western-like grammar, and I'm often corrected by more educated Chinese people.
So my Chinese written language is not very good, for this I expect other users to provide better translations.

很奇怪，那是之前别人翻译的。今天我已经修改过那个条文，可能忘记了按 Submit。
我今天是这样翻译的：

{1}包含{2}个信件。您有{3}个已储存信件，最多允许储存{4}个信件。

不过我觉得你的翻译也不错 
另外我不确定这里应该用哪个量词，“个”还是“条”？（信件或短信或站内信）


----------



## Youngfun

YangMuye said:


> Read Receipt译成“签阅”吧。或者“收悉”“已阅”“阅毕”等动词表达。
> Private messages译成“私信”就好。“站内信”和“站内信息”听起来怪怪的。
> “已经回复~”、“已复~”都可以。回复可以做动词。


可能你不用人人网，那儿就是这样翻译的。
表示是网站内发的信件，而非“伊妹儿”。
谢谢！我不知道在中文回复也有这种transitive用法

不过好像这儿的Read Receipt不是动词，而是一个名词。
比如说：Request a Read Receipt for this message.
你对Read Receipt是怎样理解的呢？
不过好像“签阅”是Subscribe吧⋯⋯


----------



## YangMuye

很多网站都喜欢搞一些奇怪的叫法。百度用的是“站内消息”，显然是直接拿计算机的术语对译Message了。
我觉得翻译成“私信”“私讯”都可以。有时候我还会把“私信”当成动词，比如“有事私信我”。
更口语化的说法是“有事密我”，不过这个有点歧义，比如像校内，它还有即时聊天的功能。

Subscribe应该是“订阅”。

收东西后签字叫“签收”，看东西后签字叫“签阅”。当然“签阅”很可能是指“看后签字表示同意”。我还看到receipt有翻译成“签收书”的。
不过不管用哪一个，都不够直白。
一定要用名词很困难，不如酌情用一些动词表达，更明确。
虽然Receipt是个名词，但它是动词名词化变来的。英语里的抽象名词本来就比汉语是用广泛。没必要拘泥于词性。


----------



## Youngfun

YangMuye said:


> 很多网站都喜欢搞一些奇怪的叫法。百度用的是“站内消息”，显然是直接拿计算机的术语对译Message了。


好像在科技方面，很多场合都把Message翻译成消息。有的手机把SMS也翻译成“短消息”。
不过论坛里的Message翻译成短信（之前有人这样翻译过）不合适，因为可以写很长的内容吧⋯⋯



YangMuye said:


> 我觉得翻译成“私信”“私讯”都可以。有时候我还会把“私信”当成动词，比如“有事私信我”。
> 更口语化的说法是“有事密我”，不过这个有点歧义，比如像校内，它还有即时聊天的功能。



你觉得把“私信”当做动词在规范书面语里合适吗？论坛里这么翻译合适吗？
那么，何为“密”的来源？是来自“秘密”吗？还是来自Message或IM？不过好像太口语，或者说太俚语了⋯⋯



YangMuye said:


> Subscribe应该是“订阅”。
> 
> 收东西后签字叫“签收”，看东西后签字叫“签阅”。当然“签阅”很可能是指“看后签字表示同意”。我还看到receipt有翻译成“签收书”的。
> 不过不管用哪一个，都不够直白。
> 一定要用名词很困难，不如酌情用一些动词表达，更明确。
> 虽然Receipt是个名词，但它是动词名词化变来的。英语里的抽象名词本来就比汉语是用广泛。没必要拘泥于词性。



不好意思，我把“签约”与“订阅”混淆了。
对，我也认为很多方面英文用名词的，中文用动词较好。
我只是以为你把Read Receipt理解错了。因为它是阅读的Receipt，Read是用来给Receipt加定义的。我以为你把它理解成“把Receipt阅读”了，把Read当做谓语，把Receipt当做宾语。不过只是错觉，你并没有理解错误。
不过，我还是不敢修改Read Receipt的翻译，因为不知道怎样翻译比较好。

Request a read receipt for this message -> 要求对方签阅此信件？可以吗？
如果不够直白的话，可以更啰嗦：要求对方收到此信件后，给您确认已阅读。


----------



## YangMuye

其实你可以参考google的翻译。似乎每一种都有人用。网易和搜狐都翻译成“*已读*回执”。这个比较明确。
“密”的历史很久了。可能是以前游戏里有“密聊”的功能，就是一对一说话，而非在公共频道里说。“密聊”的“密”字很可能是从英文翻译private来的，因为跟public相对。
私信当动词应该很常见。新浪微薄似乎是翻译成私信。



> Request a read receipt for this message -> 要求对方签阅此信件？可以吗？
> 如果不够直白的话，可以更啰嗦：要求对方收到此信件后，给您确认已阅读。


“签阅”还是有点怪，好像有事情要对方批准一样。
要表达清楚地话，还是罗嗦点好。其实这句话下面好像还有一行说明文字。


----------



## AquisM

Youngfun, I think you have mistaken my meaning. I was saying Razzle Storms' translation to be Western-like, whereas yours is definitely Chinese. Although 回复 can be used transitively (actually I wasn't sure if it was standard written Chinese.  My native language is Cantonese, and while we use it transitively, I always use your construction when I speak Mandarin), yours sounds more eloquent and Chinese-like. However, I'm not saying Razzle Storms' is wrong and sometimes less is more. 

我觉得一条短信总是怪怪的，还是一个比较好。


----------



## YangMuye

看来我们习惯有点区别。我觉得“一个短信”作为书面语有点怪。
google的结果：
“一条短信” 27,700,000 results
“一个短信” 6,550,000 results
谨供参考


----------



## AquisM

我的中文比较广东化的，所以有时候也不太准确。


----------



## Youngfun

AquisM,
I understood your meaning. I intended to say that in this case I wrote a sentence more "Chinese-like" but it's kinda exception, because sometimes I write sentences with very bad grammar. 

那么私信、信件呢？也用条比较好吗？


----------

